# Pics of Cyclone Gray?



## NetJunkie (Mar 1, 2005)

Can someone post a few pics of their GTO in Cyclone Gray? My dealership has one coming in on Wednesday that I have my name on, but I'd like some other pics of it if possible. I've only been able to find 1 or 2 online.

Thanks!


----------



## DavidT (Feb 18, 2005)

well I can't post a pic, but I can say that I was gonna get the cyclone grey, but the picture kinda lies because there was nothing grey about it. it's looks some kind of blue color, I personally didn't like the color ,so I got a red one and love it
David


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

In the Sig...


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't have any pics but I tested one about 3 weeks ago and the color was awesome. It did seem to have a blueish tint to it, but it looked great. Your going to get varied opinions due to each persons view, so you'll just have to see it in person and you won't be disappointed. I almost bought that one but it didn't have 18" wheels.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GrayGoat said:


> In the Sig...


Thanks for posting the pictures of your Cyclone Gray GTO.
I am contemplating the same color but hadn't seen one locally. The picture helped me make a decision. I'll go with the Gray.

Since you have the six speed, what sort of mileage do you get on the highway? I've got a 40 mile one way commute that's almost all highway.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Since you have the six speed, what sort of mileage do you get on the highway? I've got a 40 mile one way commute that's almost all highway.


I almost bought the Impulse Blue but the Dealer showed me the gray, and I was sold; It's a really nice color.....As for the Gas milage, I've only put 200 miles on it so it's not broken in yet. In my obervations, normal driving; Not consertative, and not over zelous driving should get you the sticker numbers of 17 City and 25 Highway.

BTW, thanks to the moderator who hooked up my sig... :cheers


----------



## NetJunkie (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks! A blue-ish gray is fine. I want the 18" wheels too but there isn't one in any of my color choices for 1000 miles. I'll just wait and do those aftermarket later.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I am getting that color now! That looks amazing!  arty:


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Love the Grey... 

Fuel Economy or lack of is, for me anyway, averaging around 14 mpg. I do have a heavy foot and tend to go over the recommended speed limit.

I think if I can keep my foot out of it and get it into 5th or 6th gear every once in a while my mileage will improve. But, for now, I'm having too much fun.! arty:


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone got any interior pics of their cyclone gray 05 ?


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

*Gas Mileage ?*

I drive about 30 miles one way to work mostly highway, and I average about 19 - 20 MPG as long as I leave it on 6th and cruise at 80 MPH. Although there are times when a stinkin Mustang revs up next to me and I just have to pop it to 4th to show him whose boss.


----------

